# Angeln in Mexico



## illbillie (14. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe für Ende März einen Monat Mexico gebucht. ##
 Würde dort auch gerne ein wenig fischen. Da mein Budget jedoch begrenzt ist kann ich mir leider keine Boot-Charter-Big-Game-tour leisten. Ganz zu schweigen von meiner nicht vorhandenen Big Game Ausrüstung. #d

Aber vom Ufer aus Spinnfischen auf Snook, Barracuda, Bonitos und Co würde mich sehr reizen! #:

Ich werde in DF 2 Wochen bleiben um dann von dort aus mit dem Bus an Pazifikküste bzw. Golf von Mexico reisen. Yucatan, habe ich gehört soll sehr gut sein, aber auch vom Ufer aus?
 Ausserdem ist es sehr weit von DF nach Yucatan. Kennt ihr vielleicht andere gute Spots? Für euren Input bin ich sehr dankbar, bis dann                         |thinkerg:


----------



## Tortugaf (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Mexico*

Hey illbillie

Ich bin letzter Zeit viel im Mexico gewesen. Ich habe in Yucatan gefischt u. an der Oaxacaküste. 
Bin jetzt auch gerade dort in Puebla, war gestern am Golf , Veracruz, mit Freundin 
aber ohne Angel.

In der DF war ich natürlich auch oft, kann die ein gutes preiswertes Hotel, ab 250 pesos mit Bad die Nacht, nennen. Es liegt gleich am Zucalo, es ist der zentrale Platz der Stadt.

Fischen kannst du so wie ich es weiss überall gut, es ist ein grosses Land.

Ausrüstung ; 

vom Strand u. kleinen Buchten aus, 
immer lange kräftige Rute, ab 360 cm , bis 100gr WG , kann auch feiner in der Spitze sein, für Gummifisch, kleine Blinker, Wobbler ,Bucktailjigs, Sbirolino mit Streamer in weiss mit Glimmer
in den Flussmündungen in den Lagunen kann alles noch viel feiner sein, kommt darauf an was du fangen willst. 
Robalo sind kräftig u. können 20 kg schwer werden. 

Schnur geflochtene.

von den Felsen 
richtig kräftige Rute ab 3,00 m, lang genug um die Schnurr auch über Vorsprünge u. Kanten führen zu können u. den Fisch aus den Wasser zu heben.
Monofile Schnurr ist hier besser weil unempfindlicher ist gegen Muscheln u. scharfen Kanten.
Wobbler, Gummifisch, kleine Popper, Stickbaits, Blinker, Jigs, Bucktailjigs, Straemer weiss mit Glimmer. 

Ich kenne einige Orte an der Oaxacaküste, wo man gut fischen kann.
wenn du spanisch kannst , ist alles ganz einfach du fragst die Leute vor Ort . 

G. Tortugaf


----------



## illbillie (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Mexico*

hallo tortugraf, 
danke für die schnelle antwort. in df kann ich bei meiner freundin unterkommen. dann wollten wir noch etwa zwei wochen rumreisen. oaxaca würde mich natürlich reizen. habe einfach gedacht das es am golf zum fischen besser ist. gibt es robalos auch an der oaxaca küste? hat es dort auch stachelmakrelen? 
welche orte in oaxaca kannst du denn so empfehlen?


----------



## Tortugaf (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Mexico*

Am Golf, könnte es besser sein, das Wasser ist dort trüber u. es gibt dort wohl auch bessere Bedingungen. Mehr Flüsse die ganzjährig in das Meer münden. Bin kein Robaloexperte, habe es einige mal probiert, aber es war mir etwas zu schwierig an meinem Strand. #c

Das superfrühe Aufstehen war auch nicht so mein Ding, bin tagsüber mit der Spinne die Strand abgelaufen. Eigentlich bin ich lieber auf dem Meer, mit deiner Lancha zu tollen u. jggen gewesen.#6

Ich hatte kein Auto u. war immer zu Fuss unterwegs was mich reizte, war halt auch das Sein an dieser herrlichen Küste. Nur mit der Spinnangel in der Brandung stehen u. zu laufen u. immer wieder einige Würfe an verdächtige Stellen zu machen. #:

Ach noch eins, die Sonne verbrennt dich
, da musst du gut aufpassen. Sonst ist der Urlaub schnell vorbei.:c

Ich kann dir die Plätze empfehlen die ich kenne, sie sind nicht die Wucht, es gibt bessere. 

Ausser einen, der ist super u. heisst Chacahua bei Puerto Escondido.
Das ist eine Lagune die immer eine offene Verbindung zum Meer hat u. dort kommen die Fische zu laichen u. zum fressen.
Es ist super dort zum Fischen, an der Mündung auf den Mollenköpfen, aber die Unterkünfte sind echt was für harte Jungs u. Mädchen. 

Auch wurde mir gleich als erstes meine Fotokamera geklaut vom Tisch geklaut. :c

Robalos gibt es, sind aber schwierig zufangen. Sie stehen an den Felsen zwischen Strandabschmitten u. in Flussmündungen.
Das Beste ist du nimmst dir eine Taucherbrille u. schnorchelst erst mal die Stellen ab u. dann weiss du wo sie stehen. 

Ist einfacher, weil so weiss du wenigstens das es dort welche gibt. So hast du genug Geduld um es mit verschiedenen Ködern zuprobieren. Im klaren Wasser sind sie schwieriger zufangen, glaube ich jedenfalls. 

Ausserdem sind Robalos verdammte Frühaufsteher, wenn die Sonne etwas über den Horizont steht, kannst du schon nach Hause gehen. 

Stachelmakrelen gibt es natürlich auch , sie heissen Jurels.

Hier ein Link zu einem alten Beitrag von mir ; http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=188278

Robalos; http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=148441



Noch ein Link ; Fotos Chacahua

http://www.google.com/images?hl=es&...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=2&ved=0CCkQsAQwAQ

G. Tortugaf


----------



## illbillie (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Mexico*

super tortugaf, 
danke schon mal für die info.
#6 
wie lange bleibst du denn noch in mexico???
gruss bis denne illbillie   #h


----------



## Tortugaf (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Mexico*

Ich habe ein Rückflug am 30 Mai. Wollte aber eigentlich in dieser Zeit noch  bis nach Panama reisen.

Meine Pläne haben sich geändert, bin vor zwei Tagen von einem Auto durch den Eingangbereich der Geldautomatenhalle geschoben worden. Ich  bin durch die Scheibe geflogen u. habe mit meinem Bein den Aluminiumrahmen verbogen. Der Rahmen stand dann ein Meter tief in der Halle. 

Ich hatte viel Glück, nur kleine Schnitte, Prellungen u. vom grossen Zehen ist ein Knochenstück abgesplittert.
Jetzt kann ich nicht laufen, aber kenne mich jetzt  viel besser in Sachen, Versicherung, Polizei, Krankenhaus u. im Handeln um Schadensersatz aus.

Der Fahrer hat aber das grössere Problem.
Weil ich verletzt wurde u. die Bank auch gut beschädigt wurde, sitz er hier automatisch in Knast, bis zu 72 Stunden, bis alles bezahlt o. geregelt ist.

Hier fahren viele betrunken, das ist Volkssport mit ein paar Bier im Kopf noch Auto zufahren. Ist ein super Geschäft für die Versicherungen, brauchen dann nicht soviel zu bezahlen.  

Ich weiss nicht wie lange ich noch hier bin. 

G. Tortugaf


----------



## illbillie (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Mexico*

OJE
GUTE BESSERUNG¨! GLÜCK IM UNGLÜCK KANN MAN DA NUR SAGEN...
Danke für die Tips bis denne


----------



## illbillie (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Mexico*

hallo zusammen
habe mal noch ein bisschen weiter recherchiert und bin dabei auf ein tolles forum in mexico gestossen.  |bigeyes
viele infos und interessante artikel über snook, jacks, tarpon, usw und so fort.
sehr gut gefallen hat mir auch das abc des brandungsfischen (surf fishing wie es dort genannt wird).
für alle die spanisch können lohnt es sich echt mal rein zu schauen.   |bla:
bis denne illbillie


----------



## illbillie (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Mexico*

ahh hab den link vergessen sorry:  
http://foros.pesca.mx/
viel spass beim blättern!!!!!!


----------



## Azaza (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Mexico bei Akumal*

Hallo Leute,
Ich fliege für 2 wochen mitte November nach Mexiko(Akumal)und würde wenn möglich auch gern bisl fischen.beim stöbern im inet hab ich leider nur sehr teure angebote >500$ für 8h gefunden.ich wuerde gerne vom strand aktiv fischen.lohnt sich das überhaupt?wenn ja was waere passendes geraet und zubehoer.Fuer die antworten schon mal herzlichsten dank :q


----------



## Thor70 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Mexico*

Hallo Azaza,
 ich fliege in April nach Akumal, wie sind deine Erfahrungen was das angeln dort betrifft ?


----------



## Thor70 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Mexico*

der Urlaub rückt immer näher:vik:
 weiß nur immer noch nicht wie es dort mit dem angeln aussieht|uhoh:
 brauche immer noch Infos , bevorzugt sind zuflüsse zum Meer bzw ruhige gewässer rund um akumal.
 danke
 gruß Thorsten


----------



## Tortugaf (14. März 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Mexico*

Hey Thorsten

In Yucatán gibt es keine überridischen Flüsse, alles Regenwasser fliesst unterridisch in sogenannten Karstflüssen bis zum Meer. Es gibt dort keine Flussmündungen. Du musst versuchen am Strand, von Molen und Steinpackungen, den Fisch zufinden oder in Lagunen. Wenn ich mir die Gegend so auf Googlemap anschaue sieht es schlecht aus, ob du dort wo du bist auch am Strand fischen darfst, ist auch noch eine Frage. Du hast dich in ein Resort eingebucht, alles geregelt oder verboten und weit weg von allem. Und die Nachbarresort´s sind tabu für dich, die Lassen dich nicht rein.

G. Frank


----------



## guifri (24. April 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Mexico*

Kann mir jemand was zum offshore-fishingh in Puerto Escondido sagen? Ein Bekannter von mir betreibt ein Hotel dort und meint, dass das Hochseeangeln drüben sehr gut wäre. Er ist aber nur Ab-und-an-Angler. Da bin ichmir nicht sicher, wie gut er das einschätzt.

Überlege, ob ich 2106 oder 2017 mal rüberfliegen sollte.


----------



## Tortugaf (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Mexico*

Ich wohne in Puerto Angel das liegt 70 südlich von Puerto Escondido

Geht so,  Marlin ,Sailfish gut,  wenn die richtige Jahreszeit ist, Mahi mahi geht so, werden zur Zeit stark mit Langleinen befischt was auch den Sailfischbestand beeinträchtig, Yellowfin seit Jahren so gut wie verschwunden. 

G. Frank


----------



## guifri (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Mexico*

klingt nicht gut...


----------



## Tortugaf (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Mexico*

Ist halt so, zur Zeit seit dem 1 Mai gibt eine 3 monatige Schonzeit für die Haifischer ( Langleinen ). Das kommerzielle Fischen auf Mahi mahi u. Billfish ist eigentlich verboten, was aber keinen wirklich interessiert, die Fischer dürfen sie als Beifang mitnehmen. Diese Ausnahme öffnet ihnen die Tür für den direkt Fang. 

Das Fischen bei uns ist nicht schlecht, in den letzten Monaten gab es viel Marlin und jetzt gibt viele kleine Sails, aber insgesamt gesehen ist Fischen schlecht geworden, weil der YFT fehlt und der Roosterfish ist auch weniger geworden. 
In der Welt gibt bessere Plätze zum Fischen, das Fischen ist halt schwieriger geworden.

G. Frank


----------



## marcus7 (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Mexico*

Moin Tortugaf 

Ich mache gerade Urlaub in Playa del Carmen. Eine 100-200gr reiserute mit 50er mono & 30er geflecht, sowie passende Köder habe ich dabei.

Ich würde gerne mal mit einem Kleinboot rausfahren,  weiß aber nicht so recht wo/wie ich da rankommen soll...bisher habe ich nur Angebote zum Big game gesehen,  wo man schnell mit500 USD für eine Tour dabei ist. ...

Direkt am Strand habe ich diverse Snapper bis 30cm und bar jacks um 40cm gesehen  und ca. 200-300m weit draußen beim schnorcheln mal einen stattlichen baracuda ca 1m. Befürchte aber da kommt man vom Ufer nicht ran.

Für ein paar Tips wäre ich dankbar .

Sonnige Grüße


----------



## Tortugaf (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Mexico*

Du musst dich am Strand durchfragen, es ist lange her als dort war, aber wenn du den Strand entlang läuft bis fast zum Schluss kannst du  kleine Boot finden. 

G. Frank


----------



## marcus7 (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Mexico*

Ich war heute mit einem kajak los. Einen Bonito 2-3kg ca hatte ich als nachläufer bis vors kajak, hat leider abgedreht. Dann wurde der Wind stark und ich musste abbrechen. 
Evtl. versuche ich mich Morgen nochmal.
Per kajak waren Tiefen bis ca. 10m erreichbar, stellenweise dunklerer grund,  kann ich da schon mit gescheiten Fischen rechnen?

Grüße


----------



## Tortugaf (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Mexico*

Hey Marcus

Über den dunkelen Grund, wahrscheinlich Steine, kannst du gut mit Fetzen Köderfischen, einfach etwas Blei und zwei Haken und treiben lassen, ist das einfachste. Hast mit Wobblern gefischt, geschleppt ?
Wenn du kannst versuche Livebait zu bekommen, das ist das Beste, den lässt du an der freien Leine schwimmen, oder schleppt ihn ganz langsam mit offener Bremse oder Bügel, klemme die Sehne mit einem Gummi fest.
Leider gibt es viele Barakudas dort, deshalb brauchst etwas Marlindraht oder viele Haken. Den Livebait kannst mit kleinen Haken und Fetzenköder fangen auch Sabikis rigs, die kleinen Fische findest am Strand wo die Welle bricht oder unter Molen, Mangroven oder Wellenbrechen, Steinpackungen.

G. Frank


----------



## marcus7 (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Mexico*

Ola Tortugaf,

Genau hatte mit rapala magnum "geschleppt" gar nicht so einfach mit dem kajak da auf das richtige Tempo zu kommen, das die warmwasserjäger reizt.

Das mit ködefischen/fetzen hatte ich mir nach dem gestrigen trip auch mal vorgenommen,  danke sehr für die tips. Ich denke mal auf die toten köfi/fetzen gehen snapper & grouper? Vom roten meer kenne ich es das die schnellen jäger, also alle makrelenartigen von so einem "lahmen" fetzen nicht grade begeistert sind#c.

Ja live bait wäre bestimmt das beste :m. Ich habe noch keine idee wie ich die biester auf dem kajak am leben halten könnte.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Tortugaf (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Mexico*

Ich hatte mit ein zweiteiligen Wobbler der bei geringer Geschwindigkeit gut arbeitet die besten Fänge gehabt, kleine Dorados (Mahi mahis). Skipjak und Bonitos lieben ein schnell geschleppten Köder.
Den Livebait fangen ist eine Kunst für sich und ihn am Leben halten die Nachste. 
Ich selber habe nicht Livebait vom Kajak geangelt, aber ich denke wenn du dir einen kleinen Plastikeimer mit eine Tupperdeckel kaufst, die gibt es überall in jeden Supermarkt oder Haushaltswarenladen, und ein Plastiksieb der gut rein passt, also dicht abschliesst, kannst du zwei oder drei villeicht auch mehr Fische hältern. Mit dem Deckel kannst das rausspringen verhindern und dem Sieb kannst das Wasser super schnell wechseln. Du musst nur oft genug das Wasser wechseln und Fische bleiben fit. Den Eimer klemmst du dir beim paddeln zwischen die Beine. Das könnte vielleicht gehen.

Viel Glück noch 

Botomfischen mit Fischfetzen, Calamar oder Garnelen ist die einfachste Lösung. Ich persönlich habe geschleppt oder bei leichter Drift mit Fetzen gefischt


----------



## marcus7 (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Mexico*

Das ist doch ne Idee #6.

Ich schaue mal ob ich es die tage umsetzen kann.

Gestern habe ich mir vom Strand eine palometta gefangen ca. 40cm und dann mit den Fetzen vom kajak weiter draussen bei etwa 20m versucht. Viele bisse, aber nur zwei snapper hängen geblieben. Da waren meine Haken wohl etwas zu gross. Hatte dort mit größeren Fischen gerechnet.
Es herrschte auch eine dermaßen starke Strömung,  dass auf 5min angeln etwa 20min paddeln folgte, um nicht ins Nirvana abzudriften |uhoh:.

Ich war mal spazieren viel weiter südlich der Hotelanlagen, dort fand ich immerhin ein paar Felsen, die einen Versuch vom Ufer rechtfertigen  .

Beste Grüße


----------



## Tortugaf (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Mexico*

such dir was, was dir als Anker dient, und angel wenn nötig mit etwas mehr Blei, Das Beste ist immer so wenig wie möglich Blei, freie Leine ist das Ideal.
Dort wo grosse Korallenblöcke oder Felsen, mindestens so gross wie ein Auto in einer starken Strömung liegen, stehen öfter Barkudas oder andere grössere Fische, das habe ich öfter beim Schöcheln gesehen, das sind auch Punkte die man anwirft beim Spinnen. Wenn du kannst schnöchel erst und du weisst wo du Fische findest und welche.

G. Frank


----------



## marcus7 (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Mexico*

So wie es ausschaut habe ich hier leider nicht solche heissen stellen leider.

An der felsigen Uferpassage hab ichs versucht. Aber in wurfweite ist alles flacher als 2m. Ich hatte einige gute hornhechte als nachläufer und kurz einen trupp königsmakrelen. Einige verloren und eine dann noch erwischt (siehe foto ).

Mit dem kajak war ich bisher nicht mehr draussen. Mit dem Wind und der Strömung ist das nicht so ein Zuckerschlecken .

Für Freitag habe ich mir jetzt ein boot mit guide zum trollen gechartert. Da freu ich mich schon drauf 

Beste grüße


----------



## Tortugaf (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Mexico*

Hat doch was geklappt. 

Die Uferpassage schein doch gut zu sein , du must dort ganz früh Fischen, wenn die Sonne aufgeht ist es schon zu spät. In dunkeln solltes du dort sein und wenn es anfängt zu dämmern bis richtig. In der Nacht kömmen die grossen dicht an das Ufer zum Jaggen. 
Viel Glück beim trollen, bin mal gespannt. Mach mal ein Foto vom Fang

G. Frank


----------



## marcus7 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Mexico*

Ich hab es einmal ganz früh dort versucht bevor die sonne hinterm Horizont hervor kam. War leider nichts. Aber etwa 500-1000m draußen haben wirklich gute fische geräubert. Das wasser ist nur so in die luft gespritzt, war herrlich anzusehen .

Bisher habe ich nicht mehr geangelt,  ich werde von morgen mal berichten. 

Beste Grüße

PS: habe erst zwei barakudas gesehen ;+


----------



## marcus7 (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Mexico*

Mh, ich bin ja echt etwas enttäuscht von der trolling tour...180euro bezahlt, 4std. Kreuz und quer geschleppt mit 4ruten und ballyhoos als köder.
Kaptain & Gehilfe haben es nicht geschafft einen Fisch zu haken. Ein paar Attacken von mahis gab es wohl, aber nicht einer ist hängen geblieben. 

Hatte mir anglerisch irgendwie mehr versprochen 

Beste Grüße


----------



## Axtwerfer (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Mexico*

Ja mit dem Trollen hast du es nicht so


----------



## marcus7 (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Mexico*



Axtwerfer schrieb:


> Ja mit dem Trollen hast du es nicht so��



Das Kompliment kann ich nur zurück geben Lachs-Bruder


----------



## Tortugaf (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Mexico*

Hey Marcus 

Es geht noch viel schlimmer, 8 h ohne Biss, das ist auch möglich. Vielleicht waren die Mahi mahi zu klein und haben den Köder nicht richtig genommen, kann schon mal passieren. 

G. Frank


----------



## marcus7 (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Mexico*

Joa, ich weiß ja das es beim angeln nie eine 100% fanggarantie gibt.
Im Internet wird der platz zwischen playa & cozumel als "billfish-highway" hochgelobt und der mai soll die absolute topzeit sein laut Internet. Da hatte ich mir deswegen etwas mehr von versprochen. ... :-(

Heute noch mal den mefoblinker abends gepeitscht, irgendwann tatsächlich fisch, aber wie sollte es anders sein hat er sich auf halbem wege ausgehakt....schätzungsweise wieder so ne kleinere königsmakrele. ..

Montag gehts wieder ab in die Heimat.
Ansonsten aber ein wirklich tolles Land .
Da hast du dir was feines rausgesucht tortugaf ;-).

Beste Grüße


----------



## marcus7 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Mexico*

Hallo Frank,

Heute hab ich mir nen Roller gemietet und bin mal mit meiner Freundin nach puerto aventuras gedüst.
Das ist nun wirklich eine echte Ami-Biggame-Hochburg 

Was da an booten oder soll ich besser sagen schiffen lag....Wahnsinn. 
Der Boden des Hafenbeckens war übersäht von mahimahi skelleten .

Natürlich hatte ich keine angel dabei...im hafen selber darf man wohl nicht angeln, an einigen stellen zumindest.
Ich bin dann über die steinmole bis zur Hafeneinfahrt geklettert....was musste ich da sehen? Direkt vor meinen Augen zwei wirklich riesige Tarppons, einfach irre....ich schätze die auf jeweils 40kg ohne probleme|bigeyes
Hätte man nur den passenden köfi vorwerfen müssen.
Und jetzt muss ich morgen nachhause, das ist ein Timing  

Grüße


----------



## Tortugaf (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Mexico*

Hey Marcus

Schön das dir Mexico gefallen hat. Wie gut das Fischen dort wirklich ist, kann  ich nicht sagen, ich lebe am Pazifik.
Ob die Tarpune dein Köder genommen hätten, wer weiss, aber es immer schön solche grossen Fische in Wasser ihre Bahnen im Wasser ziehen zu sehen. 
Ich war auch in Puerto Aventuras, das ist der volle Amistyle. Dort findest du die richtigen Big Game Boote.

G. Frank


----------



## Tortugaf (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Mexico*

Hey Marcus

Schön das dir Mexico gefallen hat, liebe dieses Land auch ,trotz aller Unterschiede. Leider ist schwer hier genug Geld zu verdienen Wie gut das Fischen dort wirklich ist, kann  ich nicht sagen, ich lebe am Pazifik.
Ob die Tarpune dein Köder genommen hätten, wer weiss, aber es immer schön solche grossen Fische in Wasser ihre Bahnen im Wasser ziehen zu sehen. 
Ich war auch in Puerto Aventuras, das ist der volle Amistyle. Dort findest du die richtigen Big Game Boote.

G. Frank


----------



## Airferdo (28. April 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Mexico*

Puerto Aventuras !!! Schön war es, richtig schön, unfassbar was da im Wasser rumschwimmt.....ein White Marlin habe ich nach 15 min Drill verloren, eigentlich könnte ich kotzen aber der Drill war bis dahin einfach "pervers" und geil.....Der Jackfish ist auch ein Wahnsinn, was der für eine Kraft hat.


----------



## Jagdterrier7x64 (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Mexico*

Hallo Zusammen,

 ich fliege in paar Wochen nach Mexiko. Brauche ich zum Angeln irgendwelche Genehmigungen oder ähnliches? Ich will nur vom Strand aus etwas fischen...

 VG Erik


----------

